# Any FS-UAE users around?



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2018)

I was having a hard time getting emulators/fs-uae to build on 11.2. But I managed to fix the port in this respect. I then noticed it was quite out of date and started porting the latest version (which is actually a year old now). I also had to update emulators/fs-uae-launcher to match the FS-UAE version. That was a bit trickier to do. The old port was a bit of a mess with lots of missing dependencies. But I managed to fix all that too. 

One thing I have noticed is that it's a little slow to start. But once it's running it appears to be OK. It booted various images I created in the past for A500, A1200 and A4000 models without issues. I'm going to test it further by loading up a bunch of games and see how well they work. 

If you're up for it let me know and I'll post the updated 2.8.3 version here. I'm doing lots of testing myself but could definitely use more test cases. Once I'm happy with the results I'll post a PR with patches.


----------



## Crivens (Aug 1, 2018)

Go ahead. My last impression was that the KPI made it unstable, but I got no feedback on that. So if you have a new port, feel free. But I can't say when PID 1..4 will leave some cycles free for testing.


----------



## anr (Oct 24, 2018)

I was wondering what the status is on this.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 25, 2018)

It works to an extend. But I'm forced to use GCC instead of Clang to get it to compile cleanly. The original FS-UAE code _should_ compile properly with Clang. But the recent changes in Clang are causing the code to fail on a few things (stricter type checking is causing it I believe). I'm going to try and create patches for those but my C is a bit rusty. I'll give it another shot during the weekend.


----------



## Crivens (Oct 25, 2018)

Nice! I'll wait a bit and sit on my hands.


----------



## anr (Oct 25, 2018)

That sounds great. Let me know if I can help. My c is rather rusty as well, but I should be able to help with some testing.


----------

